# Moscow....



## JD (Oct 21, 2009)

Did a Moscow to Mud City and back yesterday.  5 hours, 30-35 miles.  leaves are so thick out there there is barely a trail..more like riding glades then a trail.   Classic fall day.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2009)

When I see your pictures I wonder why I'm still living down in CT...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When I see your pictures I wonder why I'm still living down in CT...



...and makes me wonder why I moved from Vermont to Maine.  Love the TR's. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When I see your pictures I wonder why I'm still living down in CT...



Agreed.  Head North young man!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Agreed.  Head North young man!



You trying to get rid of me??


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You trying to get rid of me??



Nope.  Wishing I could go myself.


----------



## JD (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one more...maybe one of these will be the one that convinces you to just do it..


----------

